# Gomez alla fiorentina, è ufficiale



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

Con una nota ufficiale il* Bayern Monaco *annuncia l'approdo di* Mario Gomez *alla *Fiorentina*.


----------



## iceman. (8 Luglio 2013)

Grande colpo, forse più di tevez alla Juventus.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

contentissimo di vederlo in italia,è uno dei miei idoli assoluti sin dai tempi dello stoccarda,peccato vada in una squadra che ho abbondantemente sulle palle e che non è evidentemente al suo livello,però alla fin fine meglio loro che juve inter o napoli,fatto sta che lo prenderò al fantacalcio


----------



## Gollume (8 Luglio 2013)

Giuseppe Rossi (che torna ai suoi livelli) - Mario Gomez - Jovetic (se resta, sennò Cuadrado).

In ogni caso così a occhio mi sembra il miglior attacco in serie A.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Luglio 2013)

mamma mia....
Hanno uno squadrone.
Rossi-Gomez è roba impressionante.. In forma possono segnare 40 gol in due.

Ah... "eeeeh ma in Italia in grandi campioni non arrivano più"..


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Rossi (che torna ai suoi livelli) - Mario Gomez - Jovetic (se resta, sennò Cuadrado).
> 
> In ogni caso così a occhio mi sembra il miglior attacco in serie A.



El shaarawy è almeno di pari livello di G.Rossi-Balotelli è decisamente più forte di Gomez-Ljajc (se arriva) è quasi al livello di Jovetic
Poi se andiamo a vedere le riserve Pazzini è largamente più forte di qualsiasi riserva dei viola. E poi c'è Niang
L'attacco del Milan è sicuramente più forte


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Rossi (che torna ai suoi livelli) - Mario Gomez - Jovetic (se resta, sennò Cuadrado).
> 
> In ogni caso così a occhio mi sembra il miglior attacco in serie A.



jovetic parte,anche se non raggiungerà l'accordo con la juve,si deciderà ad andare in premier o da qualche altra parte,è totalmente in rottura con tutto l'ambiente,sarebbe ridicolo se rimanesse.


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Luglio 2013)

Giuseppe Rossi?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA quanto mi fa ridere sto mezzo giocatore.


Grande acquisto Gomez.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mamma mia....
> Hanno uno squadrone.
> Rossi-Gomez è roba impressionante.. In forma possono segnare 40 gol in due.
> 
> Ah... "eeeeh ma in Italia in grandi campioni non arrivano più"..



Uno ogni tanto ci può scappare : se poi sono più vicini ai 30 che ai 20, come Tevez e Gomez. gli under 28, come Falcao, Neymar, Gotze, Schurrle, Aubameyang, ecc..., non li vedo ancora.
Comunque bell'acquisto, fermo restando che bisogna vedere come si calerà nella realtà italiana, certo in una squadra organizzata 15 gol può farli tranquillamente. 
Sulla carta è sicuramente una bella coppia, ma Rossi non gioca da due anni.


----------



## Gollume (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> El shaarawy è almeno di pari livello di G.Rossi-Balotelli è decisamente più forte di Gomez-Ljajc (se arriva) è quasi al livello di Jovetic
> Poi se andiamo a vedere le riserve Pazzini è largamente più forte di qualsiasi riserva dei viola. E poi c'è Niang
> L'attacco del Milan è sicuramente più forte



L' El Sharawi degli ultimi 6 mesi è al livello di Pato. Balotelli più forte di Gomez non so, sono alla pari per me. Ljacic fino a prova contraria è ancora della Fiorentina così come Jovetic. Cuadrado è infinitamente superiore a Boateng o Niang.
Non vedo dove siamo più forti.




DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> jovetic parte,anche se non raggiungerà l'accordo con la juve,si deciderà ad andare in premier o da qualche altra parte,è totalmente in rottura con tutto l'ambiente,sarebbe ridicolo se rimanesse.



Si, ma hanno Cuadrado che l anno scorso è stato il migliore la davanti. Un grande giocatore veramente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Uno ogni tanto ci può scappare : se poi sono più vicini ai 30 che ai 20, come Tevez e Gomez. gli under 28, come Falcao, Neymar, Gotze, Schurrle, Aubameyang, ecc..., non li vedo ancora.
> Comunque bell'acquisto, fermo restando che bisogna vedere come si calerà nella realtà italiana, certo in una squadra organizzata 15 gol può farli tranquillamente.
> Sulla carta è sicuramente una bella coppia, ma Rossi non gioca da due anni.



i primi 3 ok,ma credo che uno schurrle pagato nemmeno 15 milioni o lo stesso aubameyang sarebbero venuti tranquillamente in italia


----------



## Gollume (8 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Rossi?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA quanto mi fa ridere sto mezzo giocatore.
> 
> 
> Grande acquisto Gomez.



Prima di rompersi entrambe le ginocchia segnava caterve di gol nel Villareal.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Si, ma hanno Cuadrado che l anno scorso è stato il migliore la davanti. Un grande giocatore veramente.



tutto sta nella loro riserve,i titolari sulla carta sono forti,se mantengono ljajic che si giocherà il posto con rossi/cuadrado è già una gran cosa poi bisognerà vedere questo iakovenko,joaquin ed el hamdaoui o se prenderanno qualcun altro,noi a livello di riserve siamo migliori, a maggior ragione se prendiamo ljajic,se si infortunano gòmez o giuseppe rossi sono belli che fritti ad esempio.

Ok lamentarci del centrocampo e della difesa,ma a livello di attacco possiamo stare non tranquilli ma di più.

poi gòmez al livello di balotelli non si può sentire,e te lo dice uno che lo ha sempre ammirato e difeso sin da quando era allo stoccarda nonostante tutti abbiano sempre detto fosse solo uno scarparo. Per me è l'ariete d'attacco più forte del mondo attualmente,ma balotelli è tra i primi 10 se non tra i primi 5 attaccanti attualmente,gòmez rientra nei primi 20 al massimo


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> L' El Sharawi degli ultimi 6 mesi è al livello di Pato. Balotelli più forte di Gomez non so, sono alla pari per me. Ljacic fino a prova contraria è ancora della Fiorentina così come Jovetic. Cuadrado è infinitamente superiore a Boateng o Niang.
> Non vedo dove siamo più forti.



Ho notato che dopo Balotelli e Gomez sono alla pari c'erano altre frasi ma ovviamente non le ho lette


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Luglio 2013)

non è un attaccante da top team, ma in italia può far bene, soprattutto nella viola, così come fece Toni (forte ma non certo un topplayer) a suo tempo. Se tengono Jovetic a questo punto hanno un attacco temibile, ma ho dei dubbi che lo tengano.


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Rossi (che torna ai suoi livelli) - Mario Gomez - Jovetic (se resta, sennò Cuadrado).
> 
> In ogni caso così a occhio mi sembra il miglior attacco in serie A.



Credo che giocheranno con il tridente Cuadrado Gomez Rossi, Jovetic lo cedono sicuramente..al limite rimane Ljajic 

In panchina Joaquin, dei giovani interessanti come Vecino e Wolski e l'oggetto misterioso Jakovenko.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Credo che giocheranno con il tridente Cuadrado Gomez Rossi, Jovetic lo cedono sicuramente..al limite rimane Ljajic
> 
> In panchina Joaquin, dei giovani interessanti come Vecino e Wolski e l'oggetto misterioso Jakovenko.



Aggiungi che hanno un centrocampo da paura e una discreta difesa. Hanno tutto per lottare per i primi tre posti.


----------



## Gollume (8 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> tutto sta nella loro riserve,i titolari sulla carta sono forti,se mantengono ljajic che si giocherà il posto con rossi/cuadrado è già una gran cosa poi bisognerà vedere questo iakovenko,joaquin ed el hamdaoui o se prenderanno qualcun altro,noi a livello di riserve siamo migliori, a maggior ragione se prendiamo ljajic,se si infortunano gòmez o giuseppe rossi sono belli che fritti ad esempio.
> 
> Ok lamentarci del centrocampo e della difesa,ma a livello di attacco possiamo stare non tranquilli ma di più.
> 
> poi gòmez al livello di balotelli non si può sentire,e te lo dice uno che lo ha sempre ammirato e difeso sin da quando era allo stoccarda nonostante tutti abbiano sempre detto fosse solo uno scarparo. Per me è l'ariete d'attacco più forte del mondo attualmente,ma balotelli è tra i primi 10 se non tra i primi 5 attaccanti attualmente,gòmez rientra nei primi 20 al massimo



Gomez in carriera ha segnato molto di più di Balotelli.
Balotelli è forte ed è il nostro futuro, ma ha segnato con noi 12 gol, di cui 8 su rigore. Non esaltiamolo troppo, perchè fino ad adesso ha dimostrato assai meno di Mario Gomez che ha sempre segnato 20 gol minimo all anno, tranne l ultimo che faceva panchina.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> i primi 3 ok,ma credo che uno schurrle pagato nemmeno 15 milioni o lo stesso aubameyang sarebbero venuti tranquillamente in italia



Sicuramente, ma ti faccio una lista, poi puoi dirmi se sei d'accordo o meno:

Balotelli
Cavani
El Shaarawy
Jovetic
Lamela
Pogba
Ljajic
Muriel
Pjanic
Kovacic
Boateng

Messo un po’ di under 28 che giocano in A, tolti Balotelli (che è italiano) e Vidal, quanti di questi erano già affermati prima di arrivare in A?

Se li scopri quando non sono ancora quotati cifre astronomiche, quindi verso i 17-21 anni, va bene, altrimenti in Italia non li prendi. Oggi il 20-25 enne che ha già un nome, non arriva in Italia.


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Aggiungi che hanno un centrocampo da paura e una discreta difesa. Hanno tutto per lottare per i primi tre posti.



Sulla carta sì, bisogna vedere quanto inciderà l'Europa League..giocando il giovedì è difficile recuperare in fretta poi loro non hanno delle alternative a Valero e Pizarro, giusto in difesa sono messi bene sia con i titolari che con le riserve.


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2013)

Balotelli e Gomez alla pari? per cortesia...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Balotelli e Gomez alla pari? per cortesia...



Caratteristiche diverse, difficilmente paragonabili.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Gomez in carriera ha segnato molto di più di Balotelli.
> Balotelli è forte ed è il nostro futuro, ma ha segnato con noi 12 gol, di cui 8 su rigore. Non esaltiamolo troppo, perchè fino ad adesso ha dimostrato assai meno di Mario Gomez che ha sempre segnato 20 gol minimo all anno, tranne l ultimo che faceva panchina.



i gol su rigore sono stati 5 se non erro e comunque 12 gol in 13 partite non mi sembrano pochi per uno che mezza stagione se l'è fatta in panchina/tribuna al city e quindi senza il ritmo partita. Si ma gòmez lo vedi giocare? è un paracarro,il classico palo della luce,certo corre un pò di più e ha discrete doti tecniche e di dirbbling ma se minimamente marcato o pressato perde palla,non è uno che ti fa la differenza,ovviament ein un sistema di gioco ben collaudato i gol li fa,ma non è uno che ti risolve la partita con il gol su punizone il tiro da 30 metri o il passaggio filtrante come può fare balo,stiamo parlando del nulla,sono 2 gocatori totalmente diversi. Magari gòmez sarà un attaccante migliore di balo(per adesso) anche per esperienza ma l'italiano è molto più giocatore del tedesco. Per esempio vedendo giocare petagna ti posso assicurare che quest'ultimo sia più forte tecnicamente di gòmez,che seguo da quando aveva 20 anni.

e ti ripeto credo di essere forse il primo fan in italia di gòmez,nella classifica dei miei idoli era il primo fino a 3 anni fa,poi è stato spodestato da thiagone  e tutt'ora nessun giocatore del milan l'ha superato nemmeno elsha,montolivo,de sciglio o lo stesso balotelli, quindi è un discorso che ti faccio nella piena obiettività e non un discorso da tifoso,cerchiamo di essere più ottimisti almeno per quanto riguarda i nostri punti di forza e di non fasciarci la testa inutilmente dove non dobbiamo 
l'attacco è l'ultimo dei problemi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma ti faccio una lista, poi puoi dirmi se sei d'accordo o meno:
> 
> Balotelli
> Cavani
> ...



è quello che stavo dicendo io  confronto ai primi 3 nomi che hai citato(falcao gotze e non ricordo l'altro) schurrle e aubauba non centrano niente perchè se per dire l'inter la roma o la viola li avessero contattati tipo a febbraio e avessero offerto loro 2-3 milioni all'anno accettando le richieste delle squadre d'appartenenza sarebbero venuti in italia,li si tratta solo di credere nel giocatore e lavorarci d'anticipo.

Lo stesso van ginkel andato al chelsea e costato nemmeno 10 milioni,nessuna squadr ain italia poteva contattarlo già a gennao febbraio tipo? nessuno poteva spenderci quella cifra?non ci credo,semplicemente o si arriva tardi sul giocatore(e quando il ragazzo si vede il chelsea bussare alla porta,in italia nel 90% dei casi non ci viene anche per una questione economica) o non si ha la volontà di spenderci certe cifre.

Sui falcao ecc. siamo d'accordo quelle sono cifre fuori dal mondo per dire(o comunqe non alla portata delle italiane),l'acquisto più costoso forse lo farà la juve con jovetic a 30 milioni e credo che sia uno degli acquisti più onerosi degli ultimi 4-5 anni se non erro


----------



## robs91 (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Rossi (che torna ai suoi livelli) - Mario Gomez - Jovetic (se resta, sennò Cuadrado).
> 
> In ogni caso così a occhio mi sembra il miglior attacco in serie A.



Giuseppe Rossi è un gran punto di domanda cmq.Fossi in loro prenderei ancora una seconda punta in caso di cessione di Ljaiic e Jovetic.


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Gomez in carriera ha segnato molto di più di Balotelli.
> Balotelli è forte ed è il nostro futuro, ma ha segnato con noi 12 gol, di cui 8 su rigore. Non esaltiamolo troppo, perchè fino ad adesso ha dimostrato assai meno di Mario Gomez che ha sempre segnato 20 gol minimo all anno, tranne l ultimo che faceva panchina.



Se tu potessi scegliere uno dei 2 per una squadra ideale chi sceglieresti?


----------



## pennyhill (8 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> è quello che stavo dicendo io  confronto ai primi 3 nomi che hai citato(falcao gotze e non ricordo l'altro) schurrle e aubauba non centrano niente perchè se per dire l'inter la roma o la viola li avessero contattati tipo a febbraio e avessero offerto loro 2-3 milioni all'anno accettando le richieste delle squadre d'appartenenza sarebbero venuti in italia,li si tratta solo di credere nel giocatore e lavorarci d'anticipo.
> 
> Lo stesso van ginkel andato al chelsea e costato nemmeno 10 milioni,nessuna squadr ain italia poteva contattarlo già a gennao febbraio tipo? nessuno poteva spenderci quella cifra?non ci credo,semplicemente o si arriva tardi sul giocatore(e quando il ragazzo si vede il chelsea bussare alla porta,in italia nel 90% dei casi non ci viene anche per una questione economica) o non si ha la volontà di spenderci certe cifre.
> 
> Sui falcao ecc. siamo d'accordo quelle sono cifre fuori dal mondo per dire(o comunqe non alla portata delle italiane),l'acquisto più costoso forse lo farà la juve con jovetic a 30 milioni e credo che sia uno degli acquisti più onerosi degli ultimi 4-5 anni se non erro



Per me, giocatori di quell'età, con almeno un paio di stagioni di gran livello nel loro campionato (il tedesco è da tre anni nel giro della nazionale), come Schurrle e Aubameyang, in Italia non li prendi, perché nella fascia che va dai 21 ai 
25 anni, hanno tutte le big su di loro.
Probabilmente avrebbero accettato, anzi sicuramente, ma guarda caso non succede mai.. Perchè?


----------



## Gollume (8 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> i gol su rigore sono stati 5 se non erro e comunque 12 gol in 13 partite non mi sembrano pochi per uno che mezza stagione se l'è fatta in panchina/tribuna al city e quindi senza il ritmo partita. Si ma gòmez lo vedi giocare? è un paracarro,il classico palo della luce,certo corre un pò di più e ha discrete doti tecniche e di dirbbling ma se minimamente marcato o pressato perde palla,non è uno che ti fa la differenza,ovviament ein un sistema di gioco ben collaudato i gol li fa,ma non è uno che ti risolve la partita con il gol su punizone il tiro da 30 metri o il passaggio filtrante come può fare balo,stiamo parlando del nulla,sono 2 gocatori totalmente diversi. Magari gòmez sarà un attaccante migliore di balo(per adesso) anche per esperienza ma l'italiano è molto più giocatore del tedesco. Per esempio vedendo giocare petagna ti posso assicurare che quest'ultimo sia più forte tecnicamente di gòmez,che seguo da quando aveva 20 anni.
> 
> e ti ripeto credo di essere forse il primo fan in italia di gòmez,nella classifica dei miei idoli era il primo fino a 3 anni fa,poi è stato spodestato da thiagone  e tutt'ora nessun giocatore del milan l'ha superato nemmeno elsha,montolivo,de sciglio o lo stesso balotelli, quindi è un discorso che ti faccio nella piena obiettività e non un discorso da tifoso,cerchiamo di essere più ottimisti almeno per quanto riguarda i nostri punti di forza e di non fasciarci la testa inutilmente dove non dobbiamo
> l'attacco è l'ultimo dei problemi



Si sono d accordo che l attacco è dove siamo messi meglio, e che hanno caratteristiche diverse. Però Gomez ha dimostrato molto di saper segnare molto più di Balotelli.
Lui è il classico finalizzatore, è più bomber puro. Balo che è uno che gli piace svariare di più, fino adesso è andato 2 volte in doppia cifra in carriera. 
Io non dico che uno sia più forte dell altro, dico solo che segnare tanto come Gomez non è da tutti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per me, giocatori di quell'età, con almeno un paio di stagioni di gran livello nel loro campionato (il tedesco è da tre anni nel giro della nazionale), come Schurrle e Aubameyang, in Italia non li prendi, perché nella fascia che va dai 21 ai
> 25 anni, hanno tutte le big su di loro.
> Probabilmente avrebbero accettato, anzi sicuramente, ma guarda caso non succede mai.. Perchè?



perchè in italia spendere 15 milioni su schurrle che qui non conosce nessuno o su aubauba è impopolare,se spendi certe cifre in italia ti devi portare a casa un balotelli,o perchè le big europee ci vanno d'aniticpo infatti per schurrle si parlava dell'interessamento del chelsea già da 6 mesi/1 anno


----------



## gabuz (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Prima di *rompersi entrambe le ginocchia* segnava caterve di gol nel Villareal.


Dici niente 

Bisogna vedere come rientra dopo due infortuni gravissimi e due anni di inattività.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

Per la Fiorentina è indubbiamente un acquisto di spessore,ma non lo spaccerei come il colpo dell'estate.
Comunque,ripeto,buon colpo


----------



## Gollume (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se tu potessi scegliere uno dei 2 per una squadra ideale chi sceglieresti?



Ci penserei molto, sarei indeciso fino all ultimo. 
Dalla sua Balotelli ha forse più talento, l età e i margini di miglioramento, Gomez ha che è una sicurezza in fatto di segnarti quei 20 gol l' anno, non ti fa casini da matto espulsioni squalifiche ecc, e ha molta più esperienza internazionale.
Alla fine prendo Balo comunque, che se mi esplode mi può diventare uno dei primi 5 attaccanti del mondo.. (adesso è il 20esimo).


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2013)

Da valutare comunque, non è detto che segni valanghe di gol anche qui.

Non me l'aspettavo comunque, pensavo che la squadra si ridimensionasse un pò, invece...


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Luglio 2013)

mai piaciuto, neanche quando segnava valanghe di gol. 

cmq a firenze pure toni ha vinto la scarpa d'oro, quindi figuriamoci se gomez non si calerà alla perfezione nella sua nuova realtà.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Si sono d accordo che l attacco è dove siamo messi meglio, e che hanno caratteristiche diverse. Però Gomez ha dimostrato molto di saper segnare molto più di Balotelli.
> Lui è il classico finalizzatore, è più bomber puro. Balo che è uno che gli piace svariare di più, fino adesso è andato 2 volte in doppia cifra in carriera.
> Io non dico che uno sia più forte dell altro, dico solo che segnare tanto come Gomez non è da tutti.



però ti posso rispondere che al milan è la prima volta che balotelli è al centro di un progetto esclusa la nazionale,all'inter faceva panchina al city girovagava tra panchina e tribuna essendo addirittura la quarta punta dietro aguero tevez e dzeko e comunque ha fatto vedere cose egregie quelle poche volte che ha giocato sia coi cugini che con il city.

Combinazione nei 2 progetti dove viene messo al centro della squadra,naionale e milan segna sempre o quasi,in nazionale inutile dire che se non segna lui siamo con le pezze e comunque credo abbia una media di 1 gol ogni 2-3 partite,col milan in mezza stagione 12 gol in 13 partite facendo partire di fatto la sua stagione a gennaio inoltrato,valutiamo il ragazzo in una stagione completa e attendiamo la sua esplosione perchè se mantiene le aspettative,per numero di gol può davvero arrivare dietro solo a messi e cr7


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2013)

Grande colpo. E' ciò che gli serviva.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Luglio 2013)

Ottimo acquisto da parte dei viola...


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per la Fiorentina è indubbiamente un acquisto di spessore,ma non lo spaccerei come il colpo dell'estate.
> Comunque,ripeto,buon colpo



Non è un top player?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non è un top player?



Di nome sì,ma di sostanza direi buonissimo giocatore,non di più.
Non a caso è stato l'ultimo vero panzer a fare il titolare in un top team.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Attualmente siamo la quarta forza del campionato. La Fiorentina poi non avrà la Champions League da giocare. 

Gomez secondo me in Italia fa sfracelli, li ha fatti Klose che davamo per strafinito, figuriamoci Gomez. L'anno scorso la viola aveva tanta fantasia (Jovetic, Ljajic, Valero, Pizarro, Aquilani, Cuadrado), ora ha anche tanta concretezza con questo panzer.


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

complimenti alla viola per questo colpo. vediamo cosa faranno in uscita.


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Attualmente siamo la quarta forza del campionato. La Fiorentina poi non avrà la Champions League da giocare.
> 
> Gomez secondo me in Italia fa sfracelli, li ha fatti Klose che davamo per strafinito, figuriamoci Gomez. L'anno scorso la viola aveva tanta fantasia (Jovetic, Ljajic, Valero, Pizarro, Aquilani, Cuadrado), ora ha anche tanta concretezza con questo panzer.



La Fiorentina ha l'Europa League che è molto peggio della Champions; per informazioni chiedere a Stramaccioni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina ha l'Europa League che è molto peggio della Champions; per informazioni chiedere a Stramaccioni


Sì ma son sicuro che faranno giocare le riserve. A questi qua interessa la qualificazione in Champions.

Poi figurati, dopo tutti i pianti e le lacrime versate dai Della Valle e dai loro compagni di merende nell'ultima stagione pensa te se non daranno loro una spintarella facendo a noi le scarpe...


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2013)

è un grande colpo...per una realtà come la fiorentina gomez è tantissima roba. ma quanto prenderà di ingaggio?


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Attualmente siamo la quarta forza del campionato. La Fiorentina poi non avrà la Champions League da giocare.



?

C'hanno l'EL che è infinitamente peggio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina ha l'Europa League che è molto peggio della Champions; per informazioni chiedere a Stramaccioni



Ah ok, jaws ha riportato il mio pensiero.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Luglio 2013)

Si è parlato tanto di Tevez, ma a mio avviso la Fiorentina ha fatto un gran colpaccio. Ha 28 anni, credevo ne avesse di più.
La Fiorentina ora ci è davanti, l'anno scorso per me erano due squadre più o meno di pari livello.
Se si rinforzassero in difesa possono puntare tranquillamente al secondo posto.
Bisogna vedere come si rinforzerà il Napoli dopo la cessione di Cavani e come imposterà la squadra Benitez.
L'Inter al momento è dietro, però non ha le coppe.
Escludendo la Juve, vedo molto equilibrio subito dietro.


----------



## juventino (9 Luglio 2013)

Mai piaciuto come giocatore, ma in Italia è uno che 20-25 gol ci arriva tranquillamente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina ha l'Europa League che è molto peggio della Champions; per informazioni chiedere a Stramaccioni



Secondo me dipende da come imposti il tutto. La Fiorentina nel 2008, pur avendo l'allora Coppa Uefa il giovedì (dove arrivò persino in semifinale), vi arrivò davanti soffiandovi il posto in Champions.


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuto come giocatore, ma in Italia è uno che 20-25 gol ci arriva tranquillamente.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Però non si può dire che giocare l'El al posto della Champions sia un vantaggio per il campionato


----------



## juventino (9 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Però non si può dire che giocare l'El al posto della Champions sia un vantaggio per il campionato



Assolutamente. Giocare il giovedì è un casino.


----------



## tamba84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Rossi?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA quanto mi fa ridere sto mezzo giocatore.
> 
> 
> Grande acquisto Gomez.




prova te ad avere avuto tutti gli infortuni che ha avuto lui

rossi-gomez e forse uno tra matri e quagliarella sopratutto se và via jovetic, bell'attacco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ma son sicuro che faranno giocare le riserve. A questi qua interessa la qualificazione in Champions.
> 
> Poi figurati, dopo tutti i pianti e le lacrime versate dai Della Valle e dai loro compagni di merende nell'ultima stagione pensa te se non daranno loro una spintarella facendo a noi le scarpe...



se chi affronta l'europa league delle italiane non entrasse scazzata in campo passeremmo anche con le riserve,dai guardate gli avversari.


----------



## Ibracadabra (9 Luglio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Balotelli e Gomez alla pari? per cortesia...



Stiamo comparando un attaccante giovane che non ha dimostrato nulla in carriera, non ha dimostrato di essere un top player e ne di essere un bomber, ad un altro che invece ha raggiunto 2 finali di CL, vincendone una e, segnando addirittura 13 reti in 14 presenze. Per carità sono milanista, ma, dire che Balotelli è più forte è una cavolata bella e buona, balotelli deve ancora dimostrare tutto. Stiamo paragonando un attaccante che al momento ha fatto 70 gol in carriera con uno che ne ha fatti 221. Per ora non gli è superiore,ma, in futuro probabilmente lo sarà.


----------



## Nicco (10 Luglio 2013)

Intanto la viola prende anche Ilicic...mamma mia!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Intanto la viola prende anche Ilicic...mamma mia!



se l'avessimo preso noi non immagino quante bestemmie 

se ci dobbiamo preoccupare di ilicic stiamo freschi


----------



## Nicco (10 Luglio 2013)

Il prossimo anno se ne riparla.
La Fiorentina, difesa a parte, ha uno squadrone.


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno se ne riparla.
> La Fiorentina, difesa a parte, ha uno squadrone.



A centrocampo sono aggrappati a Pizarro che sono sicuro non ripeterà la stagione dell'anno scorso


----------

